# 2008 Nissan 350 Brake // Rotor Question



## MrFrazier (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey guys, 

New to the forum here. I currently own a 2008 Nissan 350z that I absolutely love. (Who doesn't) It has just about 48,000 Miles on it and its about time for me to change my brakes pads. On top of this, whenever I am braking there is a slight vibration in the steering wheel. (I am assuming and have been told by a few people that this is due to the Rotor wearing down) 

I have already purchased aftermarket Ceramic Pads off TireRack for the front and back of the car, and today I called Nissan to get a price quote on Resurfacing / Installing the new pads. 

Here is my question. I know it is obviously better to get new rotors when you get new pads, but the majority of people just resurface their rotors if they experience the slight vibrations. But the Service advisor said that Nissan does not recommend you resurface 350z/370z rotors because of the way the brakes work in these cars. He told me that the rotors wear unevenly and get grooves in them and that resurfacing them could potentially create a safety hazard. He still gave me the quote, but it made me reconsider purchasing new rotors for my car again. 

Is what he said true? Should I take his advice and bite the bullet and get new rotors too? Or is he just pulling my leg to try and get more money out of me?

He stood by what he said even after I said If I need new rotors I was going to buy them online and do it myself because the only reason I would have Nissan install my Pads is because I cant resurface my rotors at home. 

What do you guys think? And if new rotors is the way to go, what are some good Rotors for the Z? Are all the rotors on TireRack good to go? I don't want to get Budget rotors so I would either go with OEM Rotors or something better, I know Nissan Sells Aftermarket Rotors that are CHEAPER than the OEM ones and are Drilled/Slotted Rotors really worth the money for performance in the Z? Or are they more for looks. (I know they are better for higher performance cars)

Thanks guys.

-Mike


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I have never seen anything from Nissan that says it does not recommend resurfacing the brake rotors. What Nissan has sed is that brake "judder" can occur due to rotor thickness variation and rotors should be resurfaced using an on-car brake lathe. Of course, rotors need to be within the thickness specifications set by the manufacturer; you should ask your Nissan dealer why Nissan provides service specifications that include "repair limit" if they don't recommend resurfacing them? That said, some people feel that a rotor that has been resurfaced is thinner and will heat up more quickly (and more easily warp) so it just makes more sense to replace them rather than service them. They key thing about replacing rotors is to not use "bargain parts." If you don't want to go with original Nissan, then stick with a premium rotor from a well known name brand, ie Raybestos Professional Grade or Beck-Arnley. Slotted rotors may offer better stopping, but not really necessary for a stock vehicle that will not be driven under racing conditions. I'm assuming that you don't have the track edition with the Brembo brakes?


----------



## Jarrod (Aug 8, 2012)

Slotted rotors are more for looks, they do help with expelling brake dust and gas when you press on your brakes, drilled rotors do the same, if you're looking to upgrade you could go with a big brake kit


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## FleetManny (Jan 3, 2020)

smj999smj said:


> I have never seen anything from Nissan that says it does not recommend resurfacing the brake rotors. What Nissan has sed is that brake "judder" can occur due to rotor thickness variation and rotors should be resurfaced using an on-car brake lathe. Of course, rotors need to be within the thickness specifications set by the manufacturer; you should ask your Nissan dealer why Nissan provides service specifications that include "repair limit" if they don't recommend resurfacing them? That said, some people feel that a rotor that has been resurfaced is thinner and will heat up more quickly (and more easily warp) so it just makes more sense to replace them rather than service them. They key thing about replacing rotors is to not use "bargain parts." If you don't want to go with original Nissan, then stick with a premium rotor from a well known name brand, ie Raybestos Professional Grade or Beck-Arnley. Slotted rotors may offer better stopping, but not really necessary for a stock vehicle that will not be driven under racing conditions. I'm assuming that you don't have the track edition with the Brembo brakes?


With the Brembo brake pads, can it still fit with the 2004 350z's stock caliper? Or do i have to get Brembo brake calipers too?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

FleetManny said:


> With the Brembo brake pads, can it still fit with the 2004 350z's stock caliper? Or do i have to get Brembo brake calipers too?


Brembo brake system was entirely different. It had 4-piston front calipers compared to 2-piston...master cylinder was different...pads were different...rotors were different...and possibly more.


----------



## timkim (4 mo ago)

Awesome!


----------

